# Ralmikes indexing head/table



## Thoro (Oct 17, 2014)

I was given this ralmikes indexer. It's a bit of a mystery to me. . The plate is 6"  the through hole is straight not tapered. It has marks for every 5 degrees, and detent/positive locking positions every 15 degrees. It has a locking lever...

Overall a nice little unit considering I lack anything like this at all in my Arsenal.  It perplexes me though, wit it's lack of the slots, tapered spindle, or spindle tapers for a Chuck to thread onto. I am thinking it it designed for a proprietary Chuck, which is missing. Any ideas? No model number. Nothing I can find online. 

I already have some ideas for making a backplate to fit it and a 2 1/4x8 male end to fit chucks on it from my heavy 10.  Any ideas there too?  

Not looking a gift horse in the mouth.. Just want to be able to ride this Pony if I can, so to speak.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 17, 2014)

Lots of flat back chucks have six bolts holes that match that pattern. Somebody took the chuck and mounted it to their lathe or???


----------



## darkzero (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks like a super spacer to me but yours doesn't have the indexing wheel on the rear. Or is it inside somehow, if yes, don't see how to use masking plates that way. Chucks that mount to these are front mount chucks (bolts attach from the front though the chuck body) and usually are adjustable for TIR (Set-Tru/Adjust-Tru/Set-Rite). That large nose is an indication of that. They're not cheap so I would look on ebay for one.

Here's an example of the type of chuck that would mount to it (look at the additional pictures).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gibraltar-K...496?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c438a4950

That one may even fit. You'd have to verify with the seller what the register bore size is, bolt circle size, & diameter of the chuck. I say chuck diameter cause not all 6" chucks are the same size. They are often called 6" but can be 6", 6.25", 150mm, 160mm, or 165mm. Like my 6" super spacer is called a 6" but the chuck is actually 165mm which is just about 6.5"


----------



## Thoro (Oct 18, 2014)

Ahh that makes sense. I actually had a hunch that it may take adjust Tru chucks. I have one I can try. Buck Chuck. Will report back. Also, it does have a removable dividing plate inside. Any idea if I can get others /need others?


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 18, 2014)

I would not doubt if other plates would fit. Can you get a pic and what ever info on the plates you got?


----------



## Holescreek (Oct 18, 2014)

You might get lucky and find a chuck with the same bolt circle but I'd just turn an aluminum chuck adapter for it for a chuck that takes bolts through the front.


----------



## old_dave (Oct 28, 2014)

That looks like a Kalamazoo 6 inch index table. Go to http://www.kalamazooind.com and download their catalogue. This table plus their 5C indexing fixtures can be seen on page 22. All of these use the same index rings. In addition to the 24 space ring (commonly supplied), a 20, a 36 and a blank are available (and possibly they will still make a custom one, probably not cheap, I think they may be hardened.) These were often supplied with the Buck 6 inch Adjust-Tru chuck. I got one back in the 1980's with a Buck chuck. I think the current iteration of the Buck Adjust-Tru chuck is not like the ones back then, the recess may be different in size and the diameter may actually be 6 1/4 inch versus 6 inch. If so I don't know what currently made chuck would fit. (Maybe a BTC?). It's possible that though their catalogue shows this, they may no longer make it. Elsewhere on their website they do specifically mention their 5C indexers.

As far as I know Ralmike's has been out of business for some years. From my limited experience with them, I know they would pin their label on the products they sold, making it look like they were they manufacturer. 
David


----------

